# What?s the best tune for a 2012 2.0 turbo



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

*What’s the best tune for a 2012 2.0 turbo*

Just picked up a new to me 2012 turbo bug with 6 speed manual. I know there’s some tunes out there that really wake up the 2.0. I’d like to do something but don’t want to change any engine parts so I guess I’m looking to go mild?


----------



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

Perhaps I should rephrase, what tunes do people have on a 2.0 bug?


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Honestly most tunes are plug and play and don't require any additional parts, I had an APR tune on my 2013 2.0T and had a lot of issues with misfires etc and nothing really cured it, when I got my 2014 Beetle 2.0T with a Gen 3 motor I went with Unitronic Stage 1+ and I really like it so far, no issues with Misfires and it's running great. Thinking of doing the DSG Tune as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok since we are both on Long Island where did you get yours tuned? I like the idea of just plug and play and not changing out the turbo or down pipe.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

JohnnyJet said:


> Ok since we are both on Long Island where did you get yours tuned? I like the idea of just plug and play and not changing out the turbo or down pipe.


ForceFed Engineering, they are super knowledgeable and very VW oriented. Fun tthings you're also going to want to buy is the traction control disable button from USP Motorsports because those wheels are going to want to break loose.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

They wanna break loose now, not sure if it’s the stock hankooks or the 10 degree temps or both.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Haha nice! I haven't done much just a mild tune and stuff, post up a pic! I'd love to see your Beetle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok....so,how do ya post a pic on this forum. Lol


----------



## JohnnyJet (Apr 11, 2006)

What’s the diff between gen 1 n 3 motors?


----------



## robinson1509 (Nov 25, 2009)

Best bug tune: https://youtu.be/crIaXOv3aE8

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*APR tunes.*

My son and his 2014 gti turned me onto APR. Took me for a ride in his, and instantly put a smile on my face, ear to ear.

Since purchasing my 2013 2.0 tsi gen 1 6 speed beetle, I've put on the Neuspeed plug n play. (only because I had a brand new motor installed 1 week after I bought it), along with a new turbo).
That lasted over the winter...……….then I smoked the clutch with only THAT tune. I put in a peloquin diffy, and stage 2 clutch. THEN I went to APR stage 2+ tune. That lasted all winter. NEEDED 
MORE POWER.
In the last month, I"ve installed a CTS K04 turbo, CTS FMIC, CTS catch can, and APRs subsequent K04 tune.
Going to put water//meth on it next week.

I've had absolutely NO problems/concerns with anything, other then rapid tire tread loss. (to be expected).
I replaced ALL my coils with the R (red ones).No problems at all.
I went on set colder plugs (as per APR recommendations.
I only run 93 octane, (again, soon to be mixed with water/meth). Probably go with the 104 tune then.

Can never get enough power to make me happy. LOL.

Love this little bug o' mine. :>)

And, yes, I SMOKE a lot of people driving it. 

FYI, last fall, with only one wheel wonder, the plug n play tune, smoking thru 2nd gear, it ran 14.8 @ 98 mph in the quarter. I'm PRETTY sure it's substantially quicker now. :>)


and, yes, HOW DO YOU POST PICTURES ON HERE?


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

drag79stang said:


> My son and his 2014 gti turned me onto APR. Took me for a ride in his, and instantly put a smile on my face, ear to ear.
> 
> Since purchasing my 2013 2.0 tsi gen 1 6 speed beetle, I've put on the Neuspeed plug n play. (only because I had a brand new motor installed 1 week after I bought it), along with a new turbo).
> That lasted over the winter...……….then I smoked the clutch with only THAT tune. I put in a peloquin diffy, and stage 2 clutch. THEN I went to APR stage 2+ tune. That lasted all winter. NEEDED
> ...


UPDATE. Took to the track today. Ran 13.7 @ 106+. Piss poor launches. :><


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*small update*

This last July, took car to same track.
Still having huge launch issues.
Ran a 13.6 @ 111 mph tho. MPH up, but same et. Either smoke/spin like hell, or have to launch like a baby, and crawl out. 60s suck.


----------



## tonyvwsaucedo (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm went with eurodyne stage 2 tune I have a 3 in downpipe and apr stage 1 intake I am currently at 288 hp to the crank and over 300 tq still waiting to install my intercooler, meth kit and charge pipes to hit 300 hp(crank) on the stock turbo I feel they are the best bang for your buck and way faster than the apr tune later comes the dsg tune for me haha if you go stage 2 you will need an intake and downpipe but for intake u can keep ur stock one and put a green filter


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*APR rocks*

Maybe it's just because of the superb quality of Further Performance here in the Twin Cities, installing all their APR products, OR, maybe it's just because
APR makes such fantastic products, but almost everyone running VW/Audi around here runs APR.
I've had mine (in different configurations), now, for over 2 years, with absolutely NO concerns.
I've got the Stage 2+ tune, with K04 upgrade. stock/91 octane/93 octane, and 100race tune available at the flick of a switch.
Cooler'n hell.
Still pulls down over 34 mpg on cruising highways. And, when you nail it, it just goes. First and second gear are pretty much worthless. (just spin).
If I had to do it over again, I would NOT hesitate to have another APR tune performed on my vehicle.
My .002


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*Waiting on APR (with a question too).*

Hi ... I bought a 2019 SE with the clear intent to tune the 2.0T up.
I'm personally waiting for the APR Mk V tune, supposedly coded specifically for the Beetle platform.
I'm aiming at the Phase I -- cold air intake, no new down pipe.

But does anyone have a good description of how much extra noise the APR downpipe makes? One of the things I really like about my new Beetle is the quiet. I used to have a tuned Juke! and though quick, it was very noisy (engine and blowback valve wise).

Good to see these other VW tunes out there if the APR doesn't satisfy. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

NewBeatle said:


> Hi ... I bought a 2019 SE with the clear intent to tune the 2.0T up.
> I'm personally waiting for the APR Mk V tune, supposedly coded specifically for the Beetle platform.
> I'm aiming at the Phase I -- cold air intake, no new down pipe.
> 
> ...




Honestly, I didn't think THE addition of the downpipe (( went with APR stage 2+), again, downpipe install made any if any diff in noise. My .002


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drag79stang said:


> Honestly, I didn't think THE addition of the downpipe (( went with APR stage 2+), again, downpipe install made any if any diff in noise. My .002


So, if I understand you, you are saying the new downpipe did NOT add any more ambient noise in the cabin?
(And you don't suffer from hearing loss, do you?)
(And, you only added the cold air intake and the downpipe -- no other noise sources that we're leaving out? i.e., "_the downpipe didn't add noise, but the new coilovers I put on create a lot more road noise_" - so maybe I'm not hearing the downpipe.)
(With Phase II, do you have any actual Dyno torque figures?)

Thanks for responding.


----------

